# Solved: Can't start videos on the ESPN site



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Obviously, I need to install some program. But which? I have "Flash Player." 

Your help will be appreciated.

{redoak}


----------



## KristineHabeck (Apr 14, 2010)

Make sure you have the updated adobe flash player version. Also Check your internet connection may be the slow internet connection speed causing the problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't watch ESPN videos either, even with the latest Adobe Flash Player.

I can right-click and see the Flash Player settings but the videos will not start.

Perhaps it has something to do with the Flash Player Global settings?

Or, maybe the website is having difficulties.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

works fine on this end, using FF.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Might be related to IE8?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you tried it in FF?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have Firefox. 

I don't have any trouble with other websites using the Adobe Flash Player, like Youtube...

I don't care for ESPN anyway. I'm only trying to help redoak.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks to all for the posts. 

I use SeaMonkey for my browser. I don't care for "FF" nor "IE." Been using "SM," and before it "Mozilla Suite," long before "FF" was even on the drawing board.

Videos at "YouTube " do play. I see them at other places, too.

I just tried the ESPN baseball video this morning. Have not done this before. Maybe its ESPN's problem.

{redoak}


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've just tried disabling SpywareBlaster, as it does block quite a number of ads on the Internet, and it doesn't change anything.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I downloaded and installed the latest version of "Flash Player" for "IE." The ESPN videos will play with "IE."

I repeated a download of 'Flash' for SeaMonkey, but the video will not play. Even trying to move to a different video in the ESPN menu accomplishes nothing. 

I would say that ESPN videos don't work with "SM" or the other way around.

I will close this Thread in a day or two.

{redoak}


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm using IE8 and ESPN won't work. So, it's not only SeaMonkey.

It may have something to do with browser security settings (ActiveX, scripts...)


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

My security setting is "Medium." I had to set it here for another reason. I'll put it back one step higher and see what happens.

I'll be back.

{redoak}


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's really weird! All Flash ads on the ESPN website will work perfectly. The Flash videos, on the other hand, still won't start!

I've disabled Add-ons (except Flash). Still no dice!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I can confirm this has nothing to do with Security settings in IE8. I've tried setting everything at minimum and even at maximum. No change. 

I'm stumped! I don't care about ESPN but still would like to know what gives!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If it matters, when right-clicking on a video, other than saying it's a Flash Video..., it reads *built: r_3_2_0_13*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi *redoak*,

Have you managed to find an explanation for your ESPN issue?


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"P----": I can play the ESPN videos with IE, as I indicated earlier. I am interested in ESPN only during the baseball season. It was a video of Joe Morgan commenting on Sparky Anderson that I wanted to view/hear. *The re-download of FP to IE made that possible.*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I still can't view any videos on ESPN. I had version 10.2.161.23 Beta 2 of the Adobe Flash Player. Figured it might have been the cause. I usually never install Beta versions (too many possible bugs...) on my computer. So, Adobe came out with version 10.1.102.64 yesterday. I installed it and still can't watch videos on ESPN!


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I went thru the entire video menu, and all activated.

Maybe Adobe Support will have an answer: http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/

{redoak}


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm only having trouble with ESPN. Every other website with Flash videos that I've tried works flawlessly.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Try this direct link to ESPn baseball. This is the only place I have gone. http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/scoreboard


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nope, still nothing.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

My problem has been resolved, hence i cliked "Solved.
{redoak}


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Anything new?


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

No. I have no reason to pursue this. Wish you success as you try to find the reason ESPN is your only problem.

I use HughesNet satellite service, because there is no cable nor high speed tel service to my location. Cable ends 1500 feet from my house! Of course, there is no other house in that 1500 feet and never will be, thankfully.

I believe satellite impedes video transmissions, since they do not connect many times. At least not within the time I am willing to wait.


----------

